# (FreeBSD 11.1-STABLE) Running "freebsd-update fetch" for the first time: cannot find public key



## mrjayviper (Sep 5, 2017)

I installed FreeBSD using a USB image from one of the stable snapshots that's available in a local mirror.

Using a browser, I went to the URL listed in the message and I get a 404. I changed "STABLE" to "RELEASE" and I can see the public KEY for the RELEASE.

I know internet is working since I was able to install `pkg` and `git`. I can also ping 2 of the update servers that's listed above.

Any ideas what I could be doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## forquare (Sep 5, 2017)

From the freebsd-update(8) manpage:



> The freebsd-update tool is used to fetch, install, and rollback binary
> updates to the FreeBSD base system.  Note that updates are only available
> if they are being built for the FreeBSD release and architecture being
> used; in particular, the FreeBSD Security Team only builds updates for
> ...



-STABLE versions are not supported for binary upgrade/update, you will need to upgrade/update by compiling the source.


----------

